# Best access to internet/Italian TV/Vonage in Rome



## aRoma (Feb 6, 2013)

Will be moving to the Aventino/Testaccio area in Rome very soon. Teenagers desparate for very good internet access above all else. What are the best options? (They are currently in an apartment near Colosseo with "good" wifi and can barely skype to excellent US internet connections.)

Q2: I'd like decent Italian tv access...not necessarily satellite if they have adequate internet access. What would you do?

Q3: Thinking of bringing Vonage box with me for US friends/family to call. This includes 85 year old grandmother with limited telecommunications abilities. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If money isn't a question

Fibre if the location is covered.
If you don't get fibre in Rome most likely you'll get the higher speed DSL.
At least you should be able to get 7meg DSL.

Best thing you can do is go to the telecom website and input the address. See what service they offer.

TV? In Rome if all you want is Italian TV an aerial should get you all the basic stuff. Nothing special here. A newish TV (post 2007 they all have DTT tuners built in) and an aerial pointed in the right direction.

Telecom has a special offer for unlimited calling to North America. Can't remember the exact price but I think it's €10 a month. At that price it kind of hard to justify anything complicated.


----------



## aRoma (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Nick!


----------

